# Good bindings to pair with NS Twenty Five



## laserpenguin (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I just ordered a Never Summer Twenty Five and am trying to figure out what sort of bindings to put on it. I'm 6' 1", 170 lbs and have a size 10.5 boot (Ride Anthem currently). I would say I'm still an intermediate but more towards the advanced side since I have no problems with most blacks, but I do still skid my turn when stuff gets really steep. That being said, I figured this board would be great for me to progress on, because I want to start focusing more on freeriding, charging down the mountain and laying down hard carves. I don't intend to do much park with this board, but probably a few small to medium sized jumps here and there.

The bindings that I was looking at in particular are the 2017 Rome Targas, the Flux XF, and the Burton Genesis X.

I'm leaning towards the Flux right now because I hear the response is super fast and fun, but I hear that it has very minimal damping. However, I have heard that the NS 25 is a pretty damp board so it might be fine. I'm also about to be 21 and have no knee problems so that's nice :grin:

I like the adjustability the Rome Targa offers, but I hear its a pretty heavy binding. Does anyone with a Rome Targa actually have a numerical weight for it compared to other bindings? The weight is the main thing keeping me away from it, but if it's really not that noticeable for the type of riding I want to do I might snag it.

I can pick up a pair of Burton Genesis X for $250 so I added that on here, but I heard the edge-to-edge response, although stiff, is fairly smooth and not as quick, which seems less suited toward the more aggressive riding I would like to do on this board.

I've really been struggling to pick a binding since I'm in college and $300 is a lot of money, please help me pick a nice responsive binding you think will suit the riding I want to do with this board! If you have any other binding suggestions, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I use a pair of Rome katana on both my Type 2 and my twenty-five. I really like them on both.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Targa is one of the heavier bindings out there. Go katana if you're going Rome. Flux is probably you're best option tho.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

laserpenguin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just ordered a Never Summer Twenty Five and am trying to figure out what sort of bindings to put on it. I'm 6' 1", 170 lbs and have a size 10.5 boot (Ride Anthem currently). I would say I'm still an intermediate but more towards the advanced side since I have no problems with most blacks, but I do still skid my turn when stuff gets really steep. That being said, I figured this board would be great for me to progress on, because I want to start focusing more on freeriding, charging down the mountain and laying down hard carves. I don't intend to do much park with this board, but probably a few small to medium sized jumps here and there.
> 
> ...


All those bindings are fine but probably overkill: Something like Cartel/Genesis, Katana etc would probably be a slightly better match and allow you to save some $.

For some of the specific questions:
- Weight makes basically no difference for bindings
- 'Smooth' vs 'snappy' are more feel than performance, ie it is question of preference how it feels but neither is more (or less) suited to the riding that you describe
- Board dampness is different from binding/boot dampness. A cushioned binding and/or boot can offset some lack of board dampness but not so much the other way around.


----------



## laserpenguin (Dec 24, 2016)

It seems like the Katana is a pretty recommendable binding for this board and I do like the adjustability of it, so that's what I'm leaning towards now.



SGboarder said:


> All those bindings are fine but probably overkill: Something like Cartel/Genesis, Katana etc would probably be a slightly better match and allow you to save some $.


SGboarder, could you please elaborate a little on why you think these softer flexing bindings would probably be a better fit for the board and my riding?

Also, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

laserpenguin said:


> It seems like the Katana is a pretty recommendable binding for this board and I do like the adjustability of it, so that's what I'm leaning towards now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The board is mid flex, the normal recommendation is to pair a mid flex binding with a mid flex board. When riding all mountain it's nice to have a bit of give for doing tricks. A mid flex binding will give a touch of forgiveness for sketchy landings and have some give for tweaking, pressing and ollieing etc.

Edit* I wrote the above thinking the board in question was a Type Two. Sorry I should pay more attention.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

laserpenguin said:


> It seems like the Katana is a pretty recommendable binding for this board and I do like the adjustability of it, so that's what I'm leaning towards now.


Katana's are a fine choice.



laserpenguin said:


> SGboarder, could you please elaborate a little on why you think these softer flexing bindings would probably be a better fit for the board and my riding?





Snow Hound said:


> The board is mid flex, the normal recommendation is to pair a mid flex binding with a mid flex board. When riding all mountain it's nice to have a bit of give for doing tricks. A mid flex binding will give a touch of forgiveness for sketchy landings and have some give for tweaking, pressing and ollieing etc.


What he said. Katana/Cartel/Genesis etc are all plenty of binding for the 25.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

I rode with Cartels on the 25 last spring when I borrowed one for a month. I intended to try Genesys as well but never got around to it. The Cartels are fine and they are what I ride on virtually all my boards. They could be a bit more responsive but get the job done. Historically I've ridden a stiff board(Premier, Chairman) with stiff boots(Malamutes) and medium flex bindings(Cartels, Targa, Ride Betas). Last year I switched to Flow Hylites which are a lot softer than Malamutes and started noticing the Cartels weren't as responsive as I was used to. Personally I don't notice a lot of difference between the Cartels and Genesys. The Genesys feel a bit softer but I can't tell if that's the overall highback or just the give from the hammock. Since Burton finally made them in a size small I picked up a pair of GenesysX this fall with the intention of putting them on the 25. I've been riding them on my Chairman the last couple of weeks and they are significantly stiffer than the Cartels or regular Genesys bindings including the force it takes to compress the hammock park of the highback. 
They pair well with the Chairman but I wonder if they are going to be too much for the 25. I'll post a follow up after next weekend with my thoughts.

Update: I took the 25 out with the Genesys X on them at Abasin today. I liked them a lot better on the 25 versus the Chairman. As much as it pains. The stiffness of the binding I thought aligned well to the board. Very responsive without feeling stiff like a log.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd go Burton Genesis X or Super Cartel, Rome Targa, Bent Metal Solution, Now Drive.


----------



## laserpenguin (Dec 24, 2016)

I've decided to go with the Rome Katana, can anybody who has worn them help me pick a size? I have 10.5 boots with a bit of size reduction (Ride Anthem) and the M/L goes up to 11 while the L/XL goes from 10.5 upward. I feel like I could get a better fit tightening the L/XL but what do you guys think?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

m/l. If you are on the smaller side of the size range you end up with more lateral movement on the sides of the boot which I don't like. You'll also have more chance of binding overhang on the board.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

The was my problem with Romes the s/m was too small and the l/xl was too big. This was a couple of years ago with Targas so they may have addressed that. I have a buddy that loves his Katanas but he also hasn't met a board that was too soft or short. 
When going with the larger size you will get the side to side slop and in addition to that even if you shift the bindings as far toe side as they will let you adjust them odds are you will still not have your boots centered on the board. The heel hoops are deeper on the larger size bindings. 
For example I used to always buy medium Burton bindings they fit boots 8-11 at the time I was wearing 8.5 Malamutes so it seemed right I just shifted them as far toe side as the reflex discs would go and assumed I was good. I never had an issue with toe drag that's for sure. I eventually downsized to 8 Malamutes and then 7.5's but I never changed binders. 
Last year when I went to the size 7 Hylites someone pointed out to me that I was still skewed heel heavy. 
Long story short I switched to size small Cartels and haven't looked back. I would check out the bindings on the board with your boots and see which size lines up best. If anyone in CO is looking for a pair of medium Cartels PM me.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> m/l. If you are on the smaller side of the size range you end up with more lateral movement on the sides of the boot which I don't like. You'll also have more chance of binding overhang on the board.


Defiantly that.


----------



## laserpenguin (Dec 24, 2016)

I actually ended up going with the L/XL after this very convincing and relevant review someone with size 10.5 boots made on Amazon. 

I can't post links yet, but this is what they said: "I have 10.5 burton boots, near the top end of the binding size chart but you would think there'd be enough binding there to support it. The M/L was way to small to the point I could only get 2 clicks on the toe ratchet with the strap fully extended to the max and the boot was hanging too far over the toe with the yes I can't footpads extended all the way forward. hopefully returning for a L size."

Thank you for all of your help! I'm stoked to ride the Katanas on the 25!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The ML is the right size for your 10.5 boot. I wear 9.5 DC boots and there is still so much room in the M/L. 

Your boots will be swimming in the L/XL.

That Amazon review might be bullshit. On the katana the are 3 settings depending on your boot, you move the heel up or down to make the boot fit better. On a 10.5 burton boot, he should easily fit in the ML since Burton has one of the best foot reduction in the business. Sounds like he didn't adjust the settings that extended the heel cup.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> The ML is the right size for your 10.5 boot. I wear 9.5 DC boots and there is still so much room in the M/L.
> 
> Your boots will be swimming in the L/XL.
> 
> That Amazon review might be bullshit. On the katana the are 3 settings depending on your boot, you move the heel up or down to make the boot fit better. On a 10.5 burton boot, he should easily fit in the ML since Burton has one of the best foot reduction in the business. Sounds like he didn't adjust the settings that extended the heel cup.


Random Amazon reviewer > actual people here. Whatever.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with the problem with Rome sizing. Overall I loved all the pairs of 390/Targa/390 Boss bindings I owned, but was in between sizing so I'd run the S/M chassis with ladders from the L/XL bindings. Luckily Rome customer service always worked with me, but it was still a hassle. Luckily their newer bindings like the Katana have more standard sizing steps.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

for sure not adjusted correctly. I've gotten S/M to fit a size 11 32 boot in a pinch


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have Flux Teams on mine.


----------



## laserpenguin (Dec 24, 2016)

Well looks like I got duped by that Amazon reviewer. It just seemed that since no one had previously given any actual sizing experiences with the binding and since that amazon reviewer was in the exact scenario I was in that I could trust trust that review. I guess I didn't count on the stupidity of that reviewer lol. Looks like I'll leave them in their box and send them back, at least Amazon has a good return policy. Thanks for saving me on this one before I opened that package guys!

Update: Got to take the 25 up on the slopes for the first time last weekend and absolutely loved it even with my ancient Ride SPI bindings. Granted anything was probably going to feel fantastic since I've only ever owned second-hand camber boards from craigslist, but man the float in powder and the edge hold and ability to really make hard carves and quick turns just felt better in every single way. Everything from tree runs to groomed blacks just felt better. So pumped for the next time I go up next weekend, but I guess I'll have to wait to throw new bindings on it while I return these L/XL bindings.

Just wanted to share how stoked I am about this board :grin:


----------

